# Cat is afraid of rats!



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

My ridiculous cat Piper seems to be terrified of my girls! I could not stop laughing when I figured this out! When I first brought them home she sat on a shelf and stared at them for about an hour! Whenever I went near her she would nearly fall off. At first I thought she was just being a typical predator untill one day when I had the rats in my sweater and walked up to her. The cat was so scared! I nearly died! Now though I try to keep them away from her so she can stay relaxed. 

How have your pets reacted to your rats?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

My dog isn't scared of the rats she is scared of what we will do if she hurts them. We haven't hurt my dog in any way just to clarify. She just knows that anything in the house is a friend and anything outside the house isn't. My cat doesn't care about this rule and will stalk them. I left the cage open when I was playing with them and came back to find out that he was in the cage. My fish I haven't tested yet.


----------



## Nomstuff (Mar 15, 2016)

My dog was terrified of my rats, after she got bit on the nose


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

JAnimal said:


> I left the cage open when I was playing with them and came back to find out that he was in the cage..


I've found my cats in the cage on occasion too! 

Most of cats and both dogs will play with Anga, the rat that spends very little time in the cage. Some of my cats were offended by the rat and ran off, most of them play with her and one is apparently afraid.

Anga, the dogs and the cats wrestle and play tag. Anga taunts them by running under something and sitting just out of their reach. Or she'll sneak up on them. 

The other day, she was chasing Kenshen around the house. Kenshen is afraid of her! It was the funniest thing to see her running away from a rat! 

Anga was also cleaning the big dogs teeth recently!


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

catty-ratty said:


> Anga was also cleaning the big dogs teeth recently!


 That is so funny! What did the dog think?


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

He let her do it! I think he actually liked it because he laid still while whe cleaned them. Usually he's really hyper


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

Doggy Dentist!;D


----------

